# Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed - Wichita, Ks



## shuriken_blitz (Jul 23, 2004)

I am looking for players for a campaign in the setting of Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed. Players are suggested to have characters of at least average morals and ethics of the Diamond Throne area. All characters will begin at Level 3 with standard starting money for that level. Stats will not be rolled but rather generated using a simple point buy system of my design. Time(hopefully it will be weekend gaming)  and location (which will likely be at my place) will be worked out once players contact me.

The campaign will be an average powered campaign that will focus more on role-playing and problem solving rather than combat. The storyline of the campaign will be dynamic, the actions of the characters carefully weighed in the outcome of events (even actions some might have forgotten.  )  I will, however, still throw the classic dungeon crawls in sometimes  . I will hand out role-playing experience as well, a player might level faster with role-playing experience than combat, though hopefully they will be equal. Though I prefer to keep it book standard, I allow some flexibility and I am will to work out a few things (feats from other books, prestige classes, more variant champions and totems, etc.) 

I am a slightly inexperienced DM, I GMed Shadowrun for a while, DMed DnD 3.0 and 3.5 for a short time as well. My players  enjoy my style, so they say , as I keep a good opening for spontinatity for both players and myself. I've been told my style definatly keeps things interesting  . 

Well if you are interested just contact me at throwmaster@luckymail.com and we will work out the details.   

Shuriken_Blitz; "Yeah, I took down the runner at 30 meters, in the dark, with a shuriken. Did I mention the acid burns from that damned mage? Heh, aw well. Care for a game of darts?"
throwmaster@luckymail.com


----------



## shuriken_blitz (Jul 24, 2004)

Hmm... not many gamers in Wichita I'm guessing?


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jul 24, 2004)

Not on ENWorld at least but it should take time first, so give it a bit. It's been a while since I've known any gamers down in wichita, but they do exist! 

Have you tried any of the various comic stores and game stores? Hmm, what game stores does wichita have anyhow? My fiance's family lives in Wichita so we visit fairly often, but fear not I'm sure you'll find a few, best to try to the local game stores I'm guessing.

Then again I live up around Lawrence/KC and have been looking for star wars gamers for over 2 years now. 

Cheers!


----------



## shuriken_blitz (Jul 24, 2004)

Stores? Hmm... theres Excaliber (since they moved it seems like only card game and miniature game players hang around)... Blue Horse shut down except on weekends (if you have an appointment or something), Agents of Comics is more for Warhammer gamers, theres Prairie Dog but its moer of a comic store. All of these places sell rpg game books... its just there seem to be nearly zero rpers around there. 

I know there are players, its just how to find more of them. I have a group I'm a PC in (though they seem to be taking a break right now) and they don't want to play it right now.

I have one player right now, and thats a buddy of mine.


----------



## Bob the Reaver (Jul 31, 2004)

Well im in Wichita. I dont get much time out right now. New baby and all. Ive seen DnD games being run at both Excalibar and Prarie Dog in the last few months. he guys how own/operate the Excaliber store play ofton. Ive once seen about 4 big table running dnd at the same time. They play Star Wars as well.

I might be convinced to play a game or so. I must admit though that I have little patince for "role" playing (at least not hard core). I went to a few groups and there were guys talking in female voices and telling me that they can only heal me by kissing my character and such. Im sure they had complaints about me as well. Not much luck with the "blind" games.

Since I found another player in the Wichita area I was wondering would you be interested, or know anybody interested, in the following books (for trade or sell).

Mostly Id concider trading the books for GoL minis or new/recent Wotc books (esp Ebrron (spelling?)) otherwise Id sell the whole lot very reasonably.

Heres the list.

For Sell or Trade:

AEG
Spy Craft Core Rule Book (hard back)
Dragons

Fantasy Flight Games
Mythic Races (hb)
Traps and Treachery (hb)
Dragon Star: Starfarers Handbook (hb)

Atlas Games
Seven Strongholds

Mystic Eye Games
The Compleat Libram
Librum Eqitis Vol 1
Siege on Ebon Ring Keep (arcana unearthed)

Bastion Press
Torn Asunder Critical Hits

Kingdoms of Kalamar
Kingdoms of Kalamar (Campaign Setting Sourcebook) (hb)
Kingdoms of Kalamar: Players Guide (hb)

Sword and Sorcery
Scarred Lands Gazetteer (includes map)
Mithril: City of the Golem
Wise and Wicked
The Banewarrens
Monte Cooks Arcana Unearthed (hb)
The Diamond Throne (arcane unearthed)
The Tomb of Horrors

ADandD (TSR)
Legends and Lore

Iron Crown Enteprise
Rolemaster Standard Rules
Spell law
Arms Law
Mentalisum Comapanion
Channeling Companion
Essence Companion
Arcane Companion
(I also have a bunch of older RM stuff in the garage. Pretty bad shape though.)

All these books have only been looked at once and then shelved with the exception of Legends and Lore and the Rolemaster Books.


----------

